# Worse than I thought



## diwali123

I had my third individual session with the MC/ sex therapist yesterday and now I feel depressed. And overwhelmed. I'm so glad that he's willing to go through this with me but talking about it and having her validate my feelings was not fun. I just felt like when I laid everything out at once it's so clear that we are on different planets sexually. It hurts my heart. Anyone else ever feel that way? He even seemed in the mood and I just wasn't. I think it's the clinical nature of it, talking to a stranger about your most intimate thoughts and acts was a lot harder than I ever imagined. 
I feel like he is so inexperienced and shut down sexually and I'm just so light years ahead of other women he's been with that he doesn't know how to handle it. I think I overwhelm him. It was fun for him at first but then he thought he couldn't keep up with me. I think.
I'm hoping this is the darkness before the dawn, because I feel kind of hopeless and kind of like we are so mismatched sexually I don't know what we were thinking.
I need to not let this get to me but how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga

Oh, dear -- that's the problem with most counseling, it gets worse before it gets better. I'm so sorry, my dear D. No answers, just lots of support.


----------



## diwali123

Then I start wondering what they were saying about me too. I just don't think they would have had as much in depth because part of the issue is that he just doesn't have much to say about a lot of sexual issues. I just need to focus on my love for him. I feel sad because we do love each other so much and I believe we're both attracted to each other, it's just hard when you feel like you're more attracted to someone than they are to you. She told me its not neccessarily the truth, but it can be hard to believe. I feel like our time in this earth is short, it took me so long to find him and I'm not going to be at my sexual peak for long. I hate wasting time or my youth. Maybe that's selfish. It just sucks finding someone I love so much and want to be intimate with and he has put up so many walls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

